# Adding dwarf frog to Betta tank... quarantine?



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been thinking about adding a frog to Mr. Big's tank. Hes very, very passive from what I can tell (doesn't flare at reflection or pictures of other bettas) and I thought a small little frog would give him something to interact with when I'm busy with classes and work. 

My question is this : do I need to quarantine the frog for a while before I add him in with my betta? Would another small fish be a better idea? 

The petstore I'd probably be getting the dwarf frog is very clean and thier tanks look nice, its a good sized local family owned and run petstore. The tanks always look nice and disease-free.

Thanks! I really wanted to get the froggie later today (its my only day off 'til thursday lol) and I'd like to know if I should set up a quarantine tank or not for the frog.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I might quarantine the frog for a week. It never hurts to be safe!!! How nice that you have a good little pet store near you!


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah its about 20 mins away. All I've got to do is hop on the highway and its like, the first exit. 

Or maybe its not a good thing... that store seems to have taken all of my paycheck every week! Hahaha


----------



## Julia (Aug 2, 2009)

How is it working with the frog? Are both occupants happy?

I have a Betta I bought last week to replace a guppie but he's not happy in the guppie bowl. My son has a 10 gal. tank I could put him in but there is a 5 year old dwarf african frog in there and I would be afraid the Betta might kill him. My son would be devestated since he lost his other two frogs just a couple of months ago. They are/were very old.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

I ended up not buying the frog, because they didn't have any at the store. :[ so I answer your question I'm sorry!

I think it depends on the betta how well the two could get along (how aggressive he is).


----------



## Julia (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Aften mentioning it to my son, I think I'll not put it in with the frog. He's afraid the fish will kill his frog. I have to say I'm a little wary too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

or you could split the tank. it takes about 5 bucks to make 1 divider and its very easy.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I agree with doggyhog, quarantine for about a week.


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

I have an african dwarf frog, Jose with my two girls in a 10g tank. Ruby likes hangin out with him


----------

